# Any Canadians around?



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am looking to move to Mexico with my parents and sibling and was wondering if there are any Canadians that we could befriend; mostly because of the whole process leaving Canada, procedures, currency etc.

Please let me know and I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The process is pretty much the same for everyone. If you want Resident Visas you start with a Mexican Consulate and they will explain and evaluate your eligibility. Pretty straight forward.

Only difference I've heard for Canadians is you loose Medical on a permanent move


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

banat4 said:


> I am looking to move to Mexico with my parents and sibling and was wondering if there are any Canadians that we could befriend; mostly because of the whole process leaving Canada, procedures, currency etc.
> 
> Please let me know and I look forward to hearing from you


Canadians make up a large fraction of the north-of-the-border people living in some places in Mexico. I have no concrete statistics. I just know lot of the people I meet in Ajijic and west coast villages say they are Canadian.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Tons of Canadians in the Melaque area. My only ****** neighbors are Canadian ... both couple only hear for the winter. I'm helping another couple build in Melaque. All from BC. Also a bunch of French Canadians who are very cliquish


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They sure are, I wonder why ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They think they speak French, perhaps?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> They sure are, I wonder why ?


An attitude they've brought with them from their native land?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sadly, the cultural/linguistic divide in Canada is very deep, and very ugly. It verges on apartheid.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've run into a few French Canadians who know more Spanish than English ... and not much of either


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> An attitude they've brought with them from their native land?


What is their "native land"? How many recent immigrants from France live in Quebec? My guess is that most Quebecois have lived in the new world for generations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> What is their "native land"? How many recent immigrants from France live in Quebec? My guess is that most Quebecois have lived in the new world for generations.


I wasn't thinking of France at all. By "native land" I meant Quebec and was thinking of the centuries of ill will that have existed between French-speaking and English-speaking Canada.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I wasn't thinking of France at all. By "native land" I meant Quebec and was thinking of the centuries of ill will that have existed between French-speaking and English-speaking Canada.


Sorry. I misinterpreted your comment. I was waiting for Citlali to object to your put down of the French.  But that wasn't it at all.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the seasons in Canada. July and winter.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Sorry. I misinterpreted your comment. I was waiting for Citlali to object to your put down of the French.  But that wasn't it at all.


I have no reason to put down the French, especially after coming to know and admire citlali on the forum and in real life!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Guys I would not object if you put down France unless you are being unfair. I probably would join in..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sadly, the cultural/linguistic divide in Canada is very deep, and very ugly. It verges on apartheid.


Deep, yes. Ugly, at times. But I would definitely not equate the French - English divide as verging on apartheid. That would better describe the shameful treatment of Canada's First Nations (the original inhabitants of this land) for the past 500 years. Hopefully with the recent work of the Truth and Reconciliation Commission, bringing into the light the horrors of the Residential School system, the "Sixties Scoop" of First Nations kids (the officially sanctioned practice of going into aboriginal communities and stealing the children from their families and communities, then placing them in white homes to better "assimilate" them), and with the commitment of our new Prime Minister we can start down the path of healing this very broken relationship with the First Nations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Deep, yes. Ugly, at times. But I would definitely not equate the French - English divide as verging on apartheid. That would better describe the shameful treatment of Canada's First Nations (the original inhabitants of this land) for the past 500 years. Hopefully with the recent work of the Truth and Reconciliation Commission, bringing into the light the horrors of the Residential School system, the "Sixties Scoop" of First Nations kids (the officially sanctioned practice of going into aboriginal communities and stealing the children from their families and communities, then placing them in white homes to better "assimilate" them), and with the commitment of our new Prime Minister we can start down the path of healing this very broken relationship with the First Nations.


I knew that was done in Australia, I didn't realize it happened in Canada as well. Rabbit Proof Fence is a great movie with about some girls that were stolen from their families in Australia.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I knew that was done in Australia, I didn't realize it happened in Canada as well. Rabbit Proof Fence is a great movie with about some girls that were stolen from their families in Australia.


It was instigated by the Anglican Church of Canada. In public school in Canada we were taught that Native Canadians were better off than before because of the "Indian Residential School" system. 

Historical Sketch for Anglican Residential Schools - Anglican Church of Canada

Here is their side of the story.

"After World War II, Ottawa began to question the prevailing practice of church-state run education for aboriginal peoples."

" Also in 1991 the Anglican Church established an Indigenous Healing Fund to support the healing work undertaken by local aboriginal communities and groups. In his 1993 address to the National Native Convocation, the Anglican Primate, Archbishop Michael Peers offered a full apology for the Church’s role in being a part of the system and for the wrongs committed."


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> It was instigated by the Anglican Church of Canada. In public school in Canada we were taught that Native Canadians were better off than before because of the "Indian Residential School" system.
> 
> Historical Sketch for Anglican Residential Schools - Anglican Church of Canada
> 
> ...


I worked at the national office of the ACC for a few years in the late 1980's, before I went to medical school. I knew Archbisop Michael Peers personally as a man of integrity. Any healing process of this grievous history will be measured in generations, not a few years. The word for white people in at least one native language is "visitors". Sadly, we have not been very nice guests at all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I come from a completely dysfunctional family of Anglican/Roman Catholic/Canadian Quebecois & First Nation/Algonquian/Mohawk/French-Scots-Irish/Yankee & Confederate backgrounds. Talk about conflicted!!!!! Oh yeah; I married a Sicilian-American, which added depth for our children, and many of you know my better half; a southern girl from the Carolinas.


----------

